# Northern NJ Piers?



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi guys from P&S,

I went to your "Hot Spots" area of this web site. I noticed that there are no Northern areas of NJ considered "Hot Spots". There is Keansburg Pier, Seaside Heights Pier and there is a rumor of a large new pier coming again in Long Branch.

Both the Seaside Heights Pier and Keansburg Piers can produce fish. If fact we have a club trip at Keansburg on Thursday.

You should check into these.

Carl


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Carl!

There's plenty of north Jersey hotspots -- Its just that nobody has gotten around to writing them up!

I'm currently worling on "The Wall" at Cliffwood Beach. Carol and I had gone north after reports of great fishing in Raritan Bay. We were headed for the Keanesburg Pier, but the young fellow at Crabby's Bait & Tackle said The Wall was the place to be that week.

One of my goals as New Jersey Moderator is to expand the hot spots for New Jersey. I added the 'T' Jetty in AC and the new pier (still haven't learned the name) at Ocean City, NJ, last year as a supporter. I'll be working overtime this winter to add more hot spots and find new ones to check out.

Let us know how you do Thursday. In addition, we're trying to organize a Pier & Surf Fish-In on the Hudson River this Fall. If you have any experience on the Hudson, Cocoflea (NY/CT moderator) and I would greatly appreciate your input.

Looking forward to hearing from you....


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Manayuck Jake,

Crabby's Bait and Tackle is a good shop. We (HRFA) get a discount there as members.

Piermont Pier is hit and miss at the time of the year. Blues will be coming in for the next month or two. A young member landed a 15 pounder there last week.

Over in Jersey City at Exchange place, they have had record fifty pounders (Stripers) there several years in a row in November. However, I think they were caught late at night.

There is another free pier (municipal) near the spy light in the Highlands area. I have been there two times with not very good results. Could be me too.


Carl


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Carl!

As I explained in the other post, I didn't realize that you were HRFA (stupid weather has my brain bogged down!)

Indeed, a picture of a woman with a 50 pounder from the Grundy pier inspired the Hudson Fish-In. I read that her husband landed a 40 pounder a week later. I've read alot about the Hudson strain fish over the past couple of years, and it just seems that the proportion of big fish caught is higher than in the Chesapeake Bay. The Delaware Bay has been giving up some huge fall fish, too -- but that is a boating game.

Again, we welcome your input. If we can asemble a P&S "Dream Team" we just might be able to give you guys a run for your money!


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

How are those southern NJ piers? I need a place with some good fishing action for my son...


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings KHangler!

Southern Jersey is having a decent year for fluke (for a change!) You can try the wall just north of the N. Wildwood Rocks, or the pier at the old Grassy Sound bridge. Al's Bait and Tackle (across from McDonalds) can give you directions to either. Besides the fluke, kingfish can be caught at the wall, and some weakies are coming out of Grassy Sound. Snapper blues can move in and out at either spot, ranging from 6 to 12 inches. If all else fails, there are the little sea bass (no keepers), and skates and sea robins....


----------

